# Revenue Coding



## kelas (Mar 18, 2013)

I have just started working for a company that does in and out patient services for tramatic brain injury clients.  They use both Reveue Codes and CPT's.  I am having a difficult time finding any information on Revenue Coding, which I have never done before.  Can anyone direct me any books or resources for revenue codes?  Isn't there a coding book like the CPT manual for revenue codes?  I appreciate any assistance anyone can give!


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 18, 2013)

this is outpatient facility coding.  Revenue codes must match to the CPT codes.  Certain CPT codes may not be paired with some revenue codes.  The revenue codes are standard for every facility.  I know the UB-04 manual has a list of revenue codes and it shows which CPT codes may be used in each.  But you should be able to google the listing of revenue codes.


----------



## shannr (Sep 19, 2013)

*Multiple units of Revenue codes*

Does anyone happen to know if a facility can bill multiple units of a revenue code? For example 0750 X 2 (GI service).

Thank you,
Shannon


----------



## maryg (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, I am a CDM Billing Anaylst and review out-patient hospital bills and mulitple rev codes can be billed.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 20, 2013)

shannr said:


> Does anyone happen to know if a facility can bill multiple units of a revenue code? For example 0750 X 2 (GI service).
> 
> Thank you,
> Shannon



You do not bill a revenue code with units. You bill a revenue code with a CPT or HCPC code, if the CPT/HCPC can be billed with units greater than 1 then it is good as long as the CPT/HCPC code can be paired with that revenue code


----------

